# mmmboi humanized bettas



## Milkrii (May 11, 2016)

I honestly used to think it was weird to draw fish and especially draw fish as humans. It was such a rarity until I saw this thread and I'm real happy with it and how talented everyone is here. It's pretty cool!

Got some sorority bettas and this is one of them. I'll draw the rest and color this sometime!

I could do requests, but it'll be done in my own time since finals are really punching me in the face right now and it's a miracle I managed to take a break and draw at all. Unless you happen to catch me on a good not-so-busy day or time, then y'know, waiting isn't relevant. (Plus it's a great warm up/exercise for drawing and inspiration to interpret humanized bettas!)
But once school is finally over in 2 weeks, I'll be free to do a lot!

I'll kinda update this thread a bit every couple of days w new art/updates and such so,,, ttfn!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh that's really cool! I thought about doing it too, but then I thought everyone would think I was weird. I'm glad that other people have thought of it too!


----------



## Milkrii (May 11, 2016)

Thanks! And same, but I ended up seeing a handful of them in this part of the forums. It's pretty great!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Do you think you'll color it?


----------



## Milkrii (May 11, 2016)

Of course! I'm not a huge fan of lineart so I'm actually drawing out all the girls first before coloring so I can just get lining out of the way.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Haha, I think I'm gonna have to try this!


----------



## Milkrii (May 11, 2016)

I definitely encourage it! It's really fun!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

What a cool idea! When you are more free I'll have to have one done of Dangerous!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Well, I drew one. I think it came out pretty well (for me at least!) and I'll post it here if that's ok with you.:smile2:


----------



## Milkrii (May 11, 2016)

Definitely! I'd love to see your work!!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Alright, it took me a little while to get my camera hooked up, but here it is!







(Please don't mind the rotation!)
It's the betta on my avatar.
The coloration is a little more even in real life. I'm not real good at drawing, but I thought it came out well.:smile2:


----------



## Milkrii (May 11, 2016)

sqUEAKS that's so nice!! I love how he looks!!

I just colored my drawing at school, ha. Not the most accurate colors since I only brought a limited about of markers, but you know,,
Hydra is one of my girls in my upcoming sorority!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Ooh, that's awesome! The colors are great! The only markers I have are my sister's chewed up crayolas XD


----------



## Milkrii (May 11, 2016)

Aw thanks! LOL CHEWED UP MARKERS.

oh, and @DangerousAngel I passed lots of test so I'm not that stressed about school for a long while (Summerrr) so I'm free to draw your fish if you'd like!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That would be great!! This is Dangerous!








He was such a sweet boy, very loving, and easy going <3


----------

